# green tree frog pics



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

hi might be getting 3 green tree frogs and i would like to see every bodys cages,frogs and supplies
thanks 
jack


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 20, 2008)

There's some beautiful ones here - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals/show-us-your-green-tree-frog-enclosures-76505


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

ive looked throgh them but there not what im lookng for


----------



## melgalea (Aug 20, 2008)

u seem to be asking to see alot of things lately. have u tried using the search function located at the top right hand side of the page.


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 20, 2008)

What sort of ideas are you after?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

ive neally gone through every thing on the search and i don`t really no what im looking for proberble some thing simple but looks good and cheap thanks


----------



## melgalea (Aug 20, 2008)

http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=frog+setups&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
does this help


----------



## melgalea (Aug 20, 2008)

http://images.google.com.au/images?gbv=2&hl=en&q=frog+enclosures&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for that


----------



## melgalea (Aug 20, 2008)

google images is your friend


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

i use it all the time


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Some hungry frogs here>> [video=youtube;g_GhVOA3A-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_GhVOA3A-E[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

awsome vid i subed to you on youtube


----------



## JasonL (Aug 20, 2008)

here are some pics I took today of a friends frogs.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

wow who is this friend Jason??? Pm asap! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

come on any more has any body gat a exo terra cages because that is what i will use


----------



## nat0810 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/coastal-reptile-and-amphibian-group/i-got-froggies-83995

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...phibian-group/new-frog-tank-and-frogies-84677


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the tank i built for my GTF's. I keep 5 in here but hopefully they might get jiggy with it and i'll have some more in there


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mudimans!!! wow!!! that enclosure is very impressive!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, i'm pretty proud of it myself  I've still gotto make one of those fake rock walls for the back but.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2008)

awsome cage


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been working on this for a few days now, it houses 2 GTF's and 5 Red eyes gtf's with 4 Mag's to go in when they are big enough not to become food. Just need some more gravel and a couple of small live plants for the bottom. I will also add a spray system at the top once I get a pump for it. Let me know what you think or if you have any ideas for a spray system design.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 6, 2012)

View attachment 241639
Some older pics of my guys


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 7, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Some hungry frogs here>> [video=youtube;g_GhVOA3A-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_GhVOA3A-E[/video]



Thats one way to kill your frogs in 5 years. 
their livers would be hating that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 7, 2012)

That must be why they are now over 25 years old,

They have been with me the whole time and had rodents about once a month..

Do you think they dont come across warmblooded food in the wild ?

Thanks for the heads up Froggiestyle


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, snakeman! When I took on some frogs, I didn't realise what a long-term decision that was! That's amazing! Good thing I love 'em to bits


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 7, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> That must be why they are now over 25 years old,
> 
> They have been with me the whole time and had rodents about once a month..
> 
> ...






Really??? gee that would have to be the first i know that theirs lived 25 years even without feeding them rodents.

Can i have the recipe???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 7, 2012)

Well you learn something new every day dont you froggie,,,i dont know what recipe your talking about..
unless your trying to be smart ***


----------



## yeahbutno (Mar 14, 2012)

I love green trees, some awesome photos! Im selling my two red eyeds and a dainty because my greentrees bred and have to make room!


----------

